# LDI and NAMM



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 15, 2017)

So what does anyone make of the rumor of a major change from LDI to NAMM, as a result of ESTA seeming to have found a new host in NAMM? Do you think manufactures and other exhibitors will sign up for NAMM and pull out of LDI after this year?


----------



## Amiers (Jun 15, 2017)

Why would they pull out? I see it more of a growth opportunity to expand into the music section of entertainment. Maybe ESTA is just focusing more on music this year.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 15, 2017)

More fuel for the fire? https://www.namm.org/news/press-releases/parnelli-awards-relocate-2018-namm-show


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 15, 2017)

Well I got this in email:

Dear ESTA Member,
We have some exciting news to share with you! ESTA is very pleased to announce an alliance with the National Association of Music Merchants (NAMM) to work with them in expanding the hugely successful NAMM Show to include a special focus on the live event technology community. The Show annually welcomes more than 100,000 professional attendees from 139 countries.
This opportunity was made possible by the addition of a new building coming online at the Anaheim Convention Center, where the sold-out show is held every January. The additional space will allow The 2018 NAMM Show to offer the event technology industry a diverse show floor, robust professional education and a series of relevant networking events.
Hall A of the Center will be transformed into a controlled environment, ideal for showcasing lighting, rigging and staging products and services. Professional development opportunities, as advised by ESTA, will offer career-enhancing topics and education sessions designed for both established and emerging entertainment technology professionals. The convention center’s arena will provide a multitude of demo and hands-on opportunities to delve into each facet of entertainment technology.
Jules Lauve, President of ESTA, explains why the association was eager to work with NAMM, “In all our discussions with NAMM it’s been very clear that, as a similar non-profit organization, they share the same values as ESTA. They continually look for ways to re-invest back into the industry, and their commitment to education particularly caught our attention. Show attendees pay a low $25 admission fee and can take advantage of almost all the diverse educational offerings free of further charge. We were also struck by how similar our cultures are. Like ESTA, NAMM’s members and staff have a real passion for what they are doing and the industry they are part of.”
“Our alliance with ESTA strengthens our shared commitment to providing live event technology professionals with the best-in-class education and networking to grow their careers,” echoed Joe Lamond, NAMM President and CEO. “NAMM Members are involved in the complete spectrum of the global music ecosystem and with ESTA, we deepen our commitment to the industry through hands-on education, a multitude of demo opportunities and reinvestment in the community through our Circle of Benefits model.” 
ESTA believes this alliance will help members reach new markets for their products and services. Long-time NAMM attendees come from the worlds of education, houses of worship, music production, special events, and more. Entertainment technology industry professionals new to the show will be drawn by its convenient Southern California location, free educational opportunities, and the ability to make new contacts across industry segments.
Jules stated, “This alliance will provide ESTA with some of the critical funding we need to keep our Technical Standards and ETCP programs operating. These programs benefit everyone in the industry and we hope you will show your support for this new relationship and take advantage of these exciting new opportunities by attending or exhibiting at The 2018 NAMM Show.”


and then this https://www.namm.org/news/press-releases/namm-pledges-support-esta-technical-standards


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 15, 2017)

Just a few thoughts. My take - which may be filled with errors and misunderstandings - is the company - Penton - who ran LDI was sold and new owners decide to not be so generous to ESTA - like eliminate a 6 figure subsidy for their contributions to LDI. So ESTA, recently divorced from PLASA, needed a new home and sugar daddy, and it seems they found it in NAMM. The question is, how many of ESTA's members will either change to or add (and I've sensed that trade shows are a costly but necessary evil for exhibitors) the NAMM conference. 

While I'm not a fan of Vegas in the fall, I'm not sure that Anaheim in January is such a great place. But if you're wondering, January 25-28 2018.

Oops - there is also a Summer NAMM event - July 13 - 15, 2017 - in Nashville. That I could get into. Maybe combine it with a trip on the Natchez Trace...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jun 15, 2017)

I can believe 'costly'. I spent most of yesterday on the show floor at Infocomm in Orlando, and most of those booths had to be well up into 4 figures, some probably 5. Just build cost.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jun 15, 2017)

Costly might be an understatment. Just the empty booth space alone can be 5 figures for a small booth at LDI. Even a smaller company like Apollo can easily hit 6 figures for show costs when all is said and done. Bigger booths, like ETC, are likely pushing, if not hitting, 7 figures a show. Very costly, very evil, and necessary.


----------



## ChrisB_SanDiego (Jun 15, 2017)

I largely agree with @BillConnerFASTC 

However, don't bother with Summer NAMM. It's pretty tiny in comparison, and its attendance has been in decline for some time. When I'm not doing gigs I work for a company who's owners are on the NAMM board, and I have had the pleasure of regularly attending Winter NAMM in Anaheim for a number of years. There has been an interesting shift in vendors over the past few years where live event technology companies have been increasing in attendance. It used to just be your Chinese lights stuck in the Arena, now it's grown to include some reputable names in the industry.

Personally, I see this as a negative thing. Good for the growth of NAMM for them to have one more feather in their cap, nor do I really see it holding true to their purpose as the National Association of Music Merchants. Winter NAMM has been an incredibly overpopulated, by invitation only, tradeshow. And it really just seems like we'll get shoved off to some corner... I have a hard time seeing how this draws anything good for the tech side of the industry. but that's just my opinion...


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 16, 2017)

Interesting. Is it good? Is it the end of LDI? WAY too soon to speculate. It's clearly a critical mass issue. Probably the real question is how does LDI's new owner respond and do they treat the dealers well or not. Because there is now an alternative option. 

Going to Namm in January is a whole lot easier for many of us in educational theater who are always right in the middle of a fall show when LDI hits. Not sure what to think. It'll be interesting to hear what the talk is on the floor at LDI.


----------



## JohnD (Jun 16, 2017)

From my ol' rocking chair, my guess is that it will take a few years to see major changes. Trade shows are expensive for any company and they have to plan well in advance. It ties up lots of staff, frequently requires long lead times for builds. There have also been issues where in the various forums the advice is given to not expect a quick response from company X,Y or Z because lots of staff members are busy with NAMM/INFOCOM, etc. 
I am curious to see what ETC and a few of the other Big Dogs do.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 26, 2017)

Any manufacturer's or other usual LDI exhibitors here who want to say if they are planning to exhibit at LDI 2017? NAMM 2018? LDI 2018?


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jun 26, 2017)

Apollo Design will be at LDI 2017. Not sure about NAMM 2018. At this point, unless something big happens, I would say we'll be at LDI 2018.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 13, 2017)

Well, it appears NAMM has increased their mailing list. Just got a card in the mail asking me to exhibit. That won't happen. Still wondering if this will actually catch on and replace LDI. Just the name - music merchants - suggests a much different focus than LDI.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Jul 13, 2017)

They are actively marketing to the LDI crowd. I could see NAMM undergoing some changes, a key one being name, and becoming more like PL&S.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 13, 2017)

NAMM's going to have to adjust their "Music Merchants" members only attendance policy if they want to bring the LDI crowd. I doubt many, if any, of the people here on CB would be allowed to attend NAMM. So, it's not exactly a replacement.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm kind of guessing they will be or are in midst of modifying that policy. ESTA seems to be banking on the NAMM show being their replacement for LDI. I think that means attracting new exhibitors and attendees, kind of what every trade show wants to do. I wish them success. It will be interesting to see how the new Penton owners respond to the competition.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 13, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I'm kind of guessing they will be or are in midst of modifying that policy. ESTA seems to be banking on the NAMM show being their replacement for LDI. I think that means attracting new exhibitors and attendees, kind of what every trade show wants to do. I wish them success. It will be interesting to see how the new Penton owners respond to the competition.


Yeah. The big appeal to me as a convention attender is that the audio people would all be there. But somehow I have the feeling the NAMM people aren't going to let me into that building. I suppose they could require ESTA membership to attend NAMM, but that doesn't seem like it would attract a lot of people. Perhaps it is a very different show from USITT/LDI. It's definitely interesting to watch things change from here in my arm chair.


----------



## jfleenor (Jul 19, 2017)

Doug Fleenor Design is reviewing our trade show/marketing budget, and which shows get the best ROI. We've exhibited at LDI, USITT, and NAMM in the past, and have noticed a distinct difference in the amount and quality of traffic we get at each show. While we're good friends with many of the people at ESTA, we've noticed a marked decline in the quantity of attendees in the last few years, and we're definitely discouraged with the annual shows in Las Vegas... which leave out most of our east coast dealers and friends.

In order for NAMM to be a worthwhile investment for us, their focus would definitely need to shift to a broader audience, which will probably take a few years.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 19, 2017)

Janell,

You should check out IAAPA one of these years. It is usually around the time of LDI, but almost always in Orlando. There are a lot of customers who would probably find your products useful.


----------



## Lextech (Jul 20, 2017)

It was always fun when IAAPA and LDI crossed in Orlando and they honored each others floor passes. IAAPA is so big compared to LDI and some of the stuff there is just plain fun. Plus the show control folks put out their big booths, much more money in the themed attraction world.


----------



## jfleenor (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh how I miss when IAAPA and LDI crossed paths. I was still pretty young the last time we had that opportunity. All I remember is getting to go to the IAAPA show, and magically getting a demo on a new and improved cotton candy machine. That experience definitely stuck with me.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 20, 2017)

I have only been once, when it was in Vegas about five years ago. I definitely didn't give myself enough time to explore that show. I keep hoping that they will come back.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jul 20, 2017)

jfleenor said:


> ... and magically getting a demo on a new and improved cotton candy machine. That experience definitely stuck with me.



Groan


----------



## jfleenor (Jul 20, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Groan



< Insert Muttley laugh here>


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 21, 2017)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Groan




jfleenor said:


> Oh how I miss when IAAPA and LDI crossed paths. I was still pretty young the last time we had that opportunity. All I remember is getting to go to the IAAPA show, and magically getting a demo on a new and improved cotton candy machine. That experience definitely stuck with me.


 @jfleenor A DMX512 controlled cotton candy machine? Can it be?? A new product to go with the DMX coffee maker??? 
Remember, you read it here first on CB!
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## JohnD (Jul 21, 2017)

Would that be RGB cotton candy?


----------



## RonHebbard (Jul 21, 2017)

JohnD said:


> Would that be RGB cotton candy?


 @jfleenor @JohnD RGBWL at least if not better and zoom-able besides with optional glitter and available in a formula for diabetics and low sodium / wheat diets. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Michael K (Jul 21, 2017)

But does it emit fog, and automatically cover the cones with the cotton candy?


----------



## jfleenor (Jul 21, 2017)

No DMX controlled cotton candy machines this year... but we're definitely doing something amusing this year. No hints yet, though!


----------



## JohnD (Nov 20, 2017)

Very in-ter-est-ing! NAMM is now a CB sponsor.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 20, 2017)

Sponser (sic) or advertiser? Hmmm


----------



## Amiers (Nov 20, 2017)

Bill 1 NAMM 0. 

Way to pull in a new sponsor unknowningly Bill


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 20, 2017)

Amiers said:


> Bill 1 NAMM 0.
> 
> Way to pull in a new sponsor unknowningly Bill



Unknowingly? (Or is that unknowningly (sic)?)


----------



## Amiers (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 21, 2017)

JohnD said:


> Very in-ter-est-ing! NAMM is now a CB sponsor.



No conspiracies please. There's nothing "interesting" about the new NAMM ads. CB is eager to work with _anyone_ who believes in our mission of sharing knowledge and helping other people learn and improve their skills. LDI and ESTA have both been good friends of CB for a long time, we value both of those relationships. We look forward to continuing to work together in the future with LDI , ESTA, and USITT. The timing of this new relationship with NAMM has nothing to do with the other complicated situation. This is about there being a newly built exhibit hall at NAMM that will be used to expand the focus of NAMM. An expanded focus that fits in much better with what CB is all about. We look forward to deepening our already strong relationships with LDI, USITT, and ESTA over the years ahead and we also look forward to developing a new relationship with the people at NAMM. We have been debating for years about adding another show to our yearly list of tradeshows we attend. The debate had mostly revolved around NAMM or NAB. NAMM's new exhibit hall and their expansion of their focus won that debate.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 21, 2017)

If you want to work on NAB as well, I attend every year for at least one day. InfoComm (I know that you didn't mention this show) is only every other year (when it's in town) that I attend.


----------

